#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Монголия >  > > >  >  >  Тур в Монголию

## Васса

Может кто был (в Монголии), может посоветовать агентство?

----------


## Майя П

как вам обещала: Наран тур.http://www.ircenter.ru/ru/company_47...РАН-ТУР.,  и т.д. обычно визу оформляю там
Хотя проще заехать самостоятельно.... страна очень интересна, практически все пожилое население знает рус. яз, а молодежь - английский язык.... виза делается свободно и быстро... Из Москвы самолет или поезд, и из Улан-Удэ ежедневно автобус, за 10-12 часов доезжает, таможня без очереди, на поезде дольше на 12 часов...
Виза в Москве где то в районе старого арбата, в Улан-Удэ через любое турагенство в течение 3-5 дней... можно объединить поездку... например в Улан-Удэ посетить учения Досточтимого Ело Римпоче IV, а потом в Монголию.... по датам вас соориентирую..
(автобус до Улан-Батора около 1000 руб + виза 60 - 70 долларов) проживание в гостинице от 3.000  руб до 500 руб сутки, еда недорогая, от 30 руб. лучше ехать командой... можно нанять машину и съездить в пустыню Гоби, особенно весной. Гоби интересное место, своеобразный аккумулятор, туда везут очень ослабенных и уставших... очень сильное энергетически место...

----------


## Майя П

население миролюбивое (это зависит от вас), очень хорошо считывает характер человека, по глазам... (интуиторы) в отличие от россиян - менее зажатое, свободолюбивое, мыслят более масштабно.
в каждой семье - есть родственники, проживающие за границей, любят путешествовать (кочевники)
но есть особенность: приезжих могут легко кинуть и не считают грехом, своих не кидают...

(странно: написала подробно, в 1 посте, а куда все исчезло?)

----------


## Джигме

А что посоветуете посетить в Монголии? Какой маршрут?

----------


## Майя П

Пустыню Гоби, весной, когда она в цвету, (еще она хороша после тяжелых болезней, когда необходимо восстановление, очень сильные потоки энергии.)... монастырь Гандан-дацан, Амарбаясхалан... конечно лучше заехать обычными туристами и найти машину (страна Джипов и лошадей), и объехать своим маршрутом.... 
Вообще очень интересная страна: молодежь знает английский, пожилые люди (70%) знают русский язык... народ быстро обучаем... очень мощно развивающаяся страна...границы открыты, у них особые паспорта, безвизовые....
в каждом доме кафе, дома готовят мало, проще где то поесть, есть ВСЕ, от вкуснейшей моцарелы (ресторан) до обычных свежайших лепешек, которые стоят 3 рубля....
гостиницы от 500 руб сутки до 200 долларов и выше....

----------


## Denli

> Пустыню Гоби, весной, когда она в цвету, (еще она хороша после тяжелых болезней, когда необходимо восстановление, очень сильные потоки энергии.)... монастырь Гандан-дацан, Амарбаясхалан... конечно лучше заехать обычными туристами и найти машину (страна Джипов и лошадей), и объехать своим маршрутом.... 
> Вообще очень интересная страна: молодежь знает английский, пожилые люди (70%) знают русский язык... народ быстро обучаем... очень мощно развивающаяся страна...границы открыты, у них особые паспорта, безвизовые....
> в каждом доме кафе, дома готовят мало, проще где то поесть, есть ВСЕ, от вкуснейшей моцарелы (ресторан) до обычных свежайших лепешек, которые стоят 3 рубля....
> гостиницы от 500 руб сутки до 200 долларов и выше....


Эх... Майя... самому захотелось. Может и поеду следующей весной. Летом, как я понял, там делать нечего?

----------


## Natalia A

В прошлом году в июле путешествовали по Монголии. Заезжали со стороны Кяхты (Бурятия) выехали уже в Ташанте (Алтай). В УБ есть смысл посетить Гандан. Недалеко от УБ есть заповедник Терелж (примерно 70 км) и к нему есть дорога, что немаловажно  :Smilie:  В Терелже помимо окружающих красот есть храм, ворота в который, насколько я поняла, открыты не каждый день. Но даже без посещения храма в Терелже очень хорошо. Еще в УБ стоит посетить храмовый комплект Чойжин-ламы.
Люди в Монголии открытые и отзывчивые. Проблем с монголами вообще никаких не было. Кочевники приглашали переночевать к себе в юрты. В городах люди всегда помогали сориентироваться. В УБ старшее поколение еще говорит по-русски, дальше от УБ проще всего опрашивать детей лет 12-15. Они, как правило, хорошо говорят на английском.
Летом в Монголии жарко, но там жара сухая, поэтому переносится сильно легче, чем та же жара в Питере или Астрахани, например.
Вообще, в Монголии было очень спокойно. Наверно, одно из самых безопасных мест, где довелось побывать.

----------


## Майя П

> Эх... Майя... самому захотелось. Может и поеду следующей весной. Летом, как я понял, там делать нечего?



Летом нам делали массаж с кумысом, каждое утро привозили 10 литров свежайшего кумыса... и действительно воспоминания приятные... люди свободные... и много неожиданных вещей... еще заметила необычайно тонкую восприимчивость к искусству... может быть в каком нибудь недорогом кафе необычное оформление стен, роспись с любимой темой лошадей и волков  :Kiss: 

(можно совместить например Учения Еши Лодой римпоче, а потом Байкал и в Монголию....)

----------


## Васса

http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/el-vassa/20/41.html
фотографий в инете почти нет. Скажите где это, виде ли ли в Монголии? Говорят что это построили в центре города , где был Мавзолей (в Улан-Баторе).

----------


## Natalia A

> http://foto.mail.ru/inbox/el-vassa/20/41.html
> фотографий в инете почти нет. Скажите где это, виде ли ли в Монголии? Говорят что это построили в центре города , где был Мавзолей (в Улан-Баторе).


Это точно не в УБ, не в центре. Где-то в 70 км от УБ, по дороге в национальный парк Горхи-Терелж.

----------


## Natalia A

Ну, собственно, да - памятник Чингизхаану. Гугл говорит, что не в 70 км, а в 53 от УБ.

----------

